# Ramzi theory! All welcome to share and guess!



## BABTTC123

Hi all! 

So I realized there isn't a gender prediction thread for the Ramzi theory.

What is the Ramzi thoery?

It is a theory in which the gender of a baby can be determined during the 6-8 week ultrasounds depending on the location of the Placenta, not the baby. 

Boys are suppose to have the placenta on the bottom or top right of the uterus (left side of the picture) with a 97.3% accuracy of gender prediction. 

Girls are suppose to have the placenta on the bottom or top left of the uterus (right side of the picture) with a 97.5% accuracy of gender prediction.


There lies the struggle, is determining where the placenta is located this early. 
It is suppose to be a brighter area on the scan but it can be hard to tell sometimes if there are multiple bright areas. 


I'd like for those who join to keep updating on what their babies end up being so we can determine if our predictions based on this theory are correct :) 


I invite wonderers and guessers to join and comment with their questions or experiences!! 


I'll start with the first post :3


----------



## BABTTC123

I had my first ultrasound at 6 weeks 4 days yesterday (ignore what this scan says, the other pics are correct but blury.)

Anyone have a guess as to what I am having? 

Seeing as it is early I would have assumed the baby would be very near its placenta which would mean I'm having a little boy. To add to this theory, I also have very minimal pregnancy symptoms so far. 
But I noticed a bright area on the other side of my uterus which if that turns out the be the placenta then I may be having a little girl!

Can anyone see from this pic where my placenta might be located? 
What's your guess??


----------



## BABTTC123

Two more pictures


----------



## ReadynWaiting

This was my u/s with dd at 6+5 and she was top left (right in the pic). I guess this follows the theory!
Why did it come out sideways??? So annoying!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## BABTTC123

Aww <3 
Well that's one proven ultrasound for the theory! ^_^

Did your doctor do any measurement pictures to help identify which is the baby and which is the yolk sack? 
I'm assuming the baby is pointing outwards into the uterus? 
I still can't tell what's what without their measurement tools lol


----------



## ReadynWaiting

The baby is what is attached to the side and the yolk sac is towards the middle of the sac.


----------



## Xpecta

Does the yolk sac become the placenta?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Xpecta said:


> Does the yolk sac become the placenta?

The yolk sac is what nourishes the baby until the placenta takes over. After that it shrinks and is of no use.


----------



## Xpecta

ReadynWaiting said:


> Xpecta said:
> 
> 
> Does the yolk sac become the placenta?
> 
> The yolk sac is what nourishes the baby until the placenta takes over. After that it shrinks and is of no use.Click to expand...

Sorry, I knew that. What I meant by that was, will the placenta be in the same place as the yolk sac. At my ultrasound, they saw the yolk sac which was the same size as the baby, and it was on the right side of the screen. Is that where the placenta will be?


----------



## Nessabella

I don't know my gender yet (find out 2 weeks today 20+2) but this is the scan I got very early on.. think I was 5+4? Maybe too early? :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







5_week_odds (1).jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BABTTC123

Xpecta said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xpecta said:
> 
> 
> Does the yolk sac become the placenta?
> 
> The yolk sac is what nourishes the baby until the placenta takes over. After that it shrinks and is of no use.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I knew that. What I meant by that was, will the placenta be in the same place as the yolk sac. At my ultrasound, they saw the yolk sac which was the same size as the baby, and it was on the right side of the screen. Is that where the placenta will be?Click to expand...

It could end up being in the me spot just by luck, but generally no. The placenta will form anywhere in the gestational sack :) it should be fairly close to the baby though and at this time in the scans you can tell by a brighter area where the placenta may be starting to form.


----------



## BABTTC123

Nessabella said:


> I don't know my gender yet (find out 2 weeks today 20+2) but this is the scan I got very early on.. think I was 5+4? Maybe too early? :cloud9:

Hmm... it's hard to tell, but it looks like the gestational sack is teeny tiny in this one. The theory primarily works for ultrasounds between 6-8 weeks. But maybe someone with better eyes can tell from this? 
I think the placenta starts forming more so around 6 weeks which is why the theory can be used around that time.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Xpecta said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xpecta said:
> 
> 
> Does the yolk sac become the placenta?
> 
> The yolk sac is what nourishes the baby until the placenta takes over. After that it shrinks and is of no use.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I knew that. What I meant by that was, will the placenta be in the same place as the yolk sac. At my ultrasound, they saw the yolk sac which was the same size as the baby, and it was on the right side of the screen. Is that where the placenta will be?Click to expand...

When I looked the Ramzi theory up the placenta always showed on the outside of the sac or the outer rim of the sac.


----------



## Xpecta

Okay, well then I have no idea :( She didn't give me a picture unfortunately. I forgot to ask. But she did show me the yolk sac. So I guess I'll just have to wait.


----------



## DoraLauraLou

This was my abdominal scan at 8+2! Any guesses welcome! :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161028_115659.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ReadynWaiting

To me it looks like the placenta is to the left which means boy!


----------



## Xpecta

Okay, so I got another ultrasound a couple days ago and I looked a saw a white area on the outside of the sac on the bottom left side. So we'll see. I asked the doc but because he's not an ultrasound tech, he wasn't sure.


----------



## blessedmomma

Here is 6+1 for me. I have a friend who is really good at these and she gave me what she thought, but it would be interesting to see what others think.


----------



## BABTTC123

blessedmomma said:


> View attachment 976023
> 
> 
> Here is 6+1 for me. I have a friend who is really good at these and she gave me what she thought, but it would be interesting to see what others think.

Hmmm....
It looks like the placenta is going to be at the top right but it circles around quite a bit. 
Soo girl is my guess :3 
What did your friend guess?


----------



## blessedmomma

Girl with lower right for placenta. I tried to upload the pic but it said the file was too large


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Let me know what you ladies think of mine! It was done at 7w4d transvaginally


----------



## Mumof12

This is mine at 9 w and also at 13w 5d Will b finding out on the 6th Dec ,any guesses welcome x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0533_1.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0565.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BABTTC123

Mumof12 said:


> This is mine at 9 w and also at 13w 5d Will b finding out on the 6th Dec ,any guesses welcome x

My guess based only on the 9 week scan is that it's a boy with a upper left placenta. 
The theory is only suppose to work between 6-8 weeks though, but 9 weeks might still work :)


----------



## ronnie1234

8 week early scan yesterday, guesses please
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4254.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Phoenix725

I'm 11+5 now and having no luck decoding the nub theory since my little munchkin was upside down! But here's my 6+4. It was a transvaginal u/s.
 



Attached Files:







1479391388682.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 0


----------

